# Sharp boney rib?



## tricializ

Hi all:
I was petting Maya today and noticed a very sharp point like feeling at the end of what appears to be her last rib. It's only on one side, but it almost feels like one of her ribs is cracked off (doubting it's that but it is this pointy end). What the heck could it be? She is getting spayed tomorrow and I will ask the vet. But I am curious as to what this might be. She seems to be in no pain. 
Thanks.
Tricia


----------



## KayC

I hope she is OK. Let us know how it goes at the vet


----------



## elaina

Was wondering what the Vet said about this sharp point? my Minnie has something that sounds the same. she is very thin, so i just thought it was the way one of her ribs were, i never thought it was anything to worry about because i've observed her and she seems fine, i've noticed it there for quite a while. i forgot to mention it when i took them to get there heartworm test.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

I believe its called a floating rib. It's normal, but best to ask your vet.


----------



## tricializ

The vet seemed very non-plussed by it. He said, "Yep. Those are her ribs." I mentioned that it wasn't boney and sticking out like that on the other side and he felt a little bit more and said, that she might have once broken a rib. ??? How would THAT have happened? Seirously this dog...ugh. But when my friend was there with her little Chi, (and in the operating room watching Maya get spayed) he mentioned doing an x-ray before she woke up; presuming that he is looking at that rib. 
I will let you know when I pick her up.
Tricia


----------



## elaina

thanks, i looked up floating rib in dogs and that sounds like exactly what it is


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

elaina said:


> thanks, i looked up floating rib in dogs and that sounds like exactly what it is


Your welcome.


----------



## sullysmum

Both my little ones have one each on opposite sides of each other,i always thought it was called a floating rib.


----------



## Elle.Bee

I felt this on Harley when he was little and it was only when he was in certain positions and often wondered what it was, sometimes I can't feel it though. Like now he's grown more it's more difficult to feel where it was.. does sound like a floating rib though


----------



## Guess

My late Pit bull had floating ribs. You only saw them when she was eating, though.


----------



## tricializ

I found out what it is. It's an extra rib. Well 1/2 an extra rib. Dr. did an X-ray and there it was. Said it's nothing to worry about and actually not that uncommon. Maya did great in her surgery and all is good. 
Tricia


----------



## Yoshismom

I have always called it a floating rib but thought there may be a more technical word for it? All my breeds have always had them. Sometimes you see them and sometimes you dont.


----------



## mad dog woman

tricializ said:


> I found out what it is. It's an extra rib. Well 1/2 an extra rib. Dr. did an X-ray and there it was. Said it's nothing to worry about and actually not that uncommon. Maya did great in her surgery and all is good.
> Tricia


I was going to say extra rib....I have come across quite a few chihuahuas with this x


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Anatomy_and_Physiology_of_Animals/The_Skeleton


----------



## FBRaRrN

My Freckles has one on one side it don't bother him so we don't worry about.


----------



## dragonsdesyre

THANKS for this thread!! I have been worrying about Tiki, because she has this too. The vet checked her over when we adopted her said she was perfectly fine (besides being underweight) but I still fretted. Thanks again!


----------

